# Muley Sawmill model in operation.



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 25, 2012)

And it wasn't me that was on the tripod, it was the camera!!!! Sometimes I find it difficult to make a video and get the narration correct at the same time.----Brian


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 25, 2012)

That thing works slick!  I was amazed how fast you built it too.


----------



## Banjoe (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice camera work, great narration, and excellent results. Thanks for posting such an interesting project and for the production efforts.


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Brian,

Please post video.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 26, 2012)

Gus--That is the video. Just double click it. It is hosted on Photobucket, and will automatically take you there if you double click the picture.


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 26, 2012)

Very impressive build, I can see a profit in selling mill- sawn boards to miniaturists who like to make authentic scaled houses, barns, buildings etc. as done in turn of the century methods.

Once again, a great piece of work.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 26, 2012)

gus said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Please post video.


Gus--Were you able to see the video?


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gus--That is the video. Just double click it. It is hosted on Photobucket, and will automatically take you there if you double click the picture.



Got it .Seen it.

Great saw. 
We had a steam operated sawmiil with 100' tall chimney opposite our shop house. Too bad I was a 5 year kid then. Missed watching the saws at work. 50 years later toured a steam operated sugar mill in Hawaii. The sugar press rolls were huge and moved by steam cylinders.Too bad it was not running. Was shut due to high labour cost. Did talk to the veteran mill workers who are mainly Japanese and Filipino.


----------

